# Motorcycle Trailer



## Niles (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone make a trailer (towed by your motorcycle) that can carry a bike? Seems like it would be an easy thing to do, but I can't find anything.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

I actually saw a guy at my local trail towing 2 bikes with his Honda Goldwing...... I did not see the type or name of the trailer though..... Sorry

They must be out there...........


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

A modified small flatbed trailer is the quickest solution.

EDIT: this thread by member manbiker has one for reference.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=669622


----------



## Niles (Feb 1, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> A modified small flatbed trailer is the quickest solution.


I figured it wouldn't be too complicated. Are there bike racks that bolt onto a flatbed that allow you to keep both wheels on your bike?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Many tray type racks could be easily mounted to a flat surface, even a receiver mount rack could if you are a fairly competent fabricator or know of one.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Try this link...http://motosites.com/Motorcycle_Trailers/Trailers_-_Motorcycle_Pulled/ or this for starters...http://motosites.com/Motorcycle_Trailers/Trailers_-_Motorcycle_Pulled/


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Order of the Forks*

Biklophile in NM tows a Harbor Freight trailer with his Goldwing. He has a fork mount on it and uses a forkup for it, probably the cheapest way to do it. I don't have any any pics but you could PM him for info.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

My car has a smaller engine than a goldwing and I tow my Harbor Freight trailer at 70 mph
just fine and I have four in the car and four bikes. I also don't have to remove the front wheels.










I built a custom frame to hold a Thule T2 rack.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is my Harbor Freight Trailer, $179.00 I found a $20.00 coupon online,, I removed one leaf from the 2 spring set up, then moved the center crossrail forward 10 inches to eliminate sway, (by moving the center crossrail forward the tounge was moved 10 inches, without welding) added 2x10s to add some weight, put rubber hose around the rear spring hanges to quiet the ride down, used a old roadbike fork upside down to put the front tire on, then put on 3 clamp mounts, each side for double haul, center for solo haul, a spare tire mount from Harbor Freight for $10.00, the most expensive thing was the Harley Trailer hitch, $205.99 from MCHITCH they have many other hitches for other brand motorcycles...
I didnt' like the rack, it caught too much wind. The trailer is great, it costs 10 mpg to haul though, but no wind effect. I get 33 mpg with the bike on the trailer.
Happy Trailer/Trails


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

XJaredX said:


>


Nice GS! I just sold my 1150GSA..Shopping for a 29er now...


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh those aren't mine, I was just posting them out of amusement


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the idea to extend the tongue. I might do tha.t Even though it rides rock, it sucks backing up.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

This will give you a better idea of the way I extended the tounge, but I didnt' really extend it, just moved the crossmember forward 10 inches.. it did make the tounge 10 inches longer, sort of..
You can also see that there is only one spring leaf left on each side. good luck..
I do back it up, and it does just fine, but I have 3,000,000 miles in a big truck, (yeah 3 million).
Happy Trailering/Trails


----------



## Niles (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## frints (Aug 30, 2004)

Pricey, but nice.

http://www.yakima.com/shop/trailers/trailer/rack-and-roll-66


----------



## Niles (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, that's exactly what I need, but at a ridiculous price. Dang.


----------



## sisireceltic (Aug 11, 2011)

nice pic.


----------



## yeggsfab (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks Scary to me hahah


----------

